
10,000 Maggots Scarf Down a Pizza in Two Hours - pseudolus
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xnxw4/watch-10000-maggots-scarf-down-a-pizza-in-two-hours
======
have_faith
Maybe they're more human than we give them credit for, they also leave the
crusts until last.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
I don't see them dipping it in garlic butter though.

------
foobiekr
The world really doesn’t need another embarrassingly parallel performance
benchmark. SPECpizza just doesn’t add much to our understanding of the
challenges of parallelization.

